# do ladies who have had ivf/icsi tx, get induced at 38 weeks?



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

hi just a quick question, do ladies who have had ivf/icsi treatment get induced at 38 weeks? Think i have heard this on one born every minuite, just with us going to need tx, i was wondering if this is the case? Thank you... (im not against it or any thing, just curious) x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

ivf on it's own isn't a reason for early induction, once you are pregnant, everything is treated as a normal pregnancy. There must have been some
other factor involved,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

thank you x x


----------

